# WTF Dogpatch Press?!!



## Gushousekai195 (Jul 17, 2019)

dogpatch.press: Hail Satan: the original furry

Seriously wtf

Do you have any idea how much going to Hell hurts?!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 4, 2019)

That article was needlessly cringe, and I'm a hard atheist


----------



## Render (Aug 4, 2019)

Oh boy this looks like a fun read 



> "*Hell has a fursuit lounge"*


But do they have a headless lounge?


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 14, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> That article was needlessly cringe, and I'm a hard atheist



Yeah, seriously!  Why compare the furry fandom to Satanism?  That’s a gratuitous comparison.

I have never in my life made a comparison like that!  I definitely never will.


----------

